
Instant Free Memcached Server - gouthamvel
http://instacached.com/
======
Piskvorrr
I fail to see the point: using _remote_ memcache (as opposed to "machines
directly connected through a gigabit link"), the round-trip latency will at
best erase the benefit of an in-memory cache; at worst, it will be _slower_
than using a disk cache AND have all the caveats of a remote service.

Am I missing something?

------
thejosh
Seems you've run out of ports... :)

------
Gavitron
great. i'll just point my shopping cart app at this.

